# Windows 11: Leak zeigt das neue Betriebssystem von Microsoft



## Icetii (16. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 11: Leak zeigt das neue Betriebssystem von Microsoft* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Windows 11: Leak zeigt das neue Betriebssystem von Microsoft*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2021)

Hieß es nicht dass nichts nach Windows 10 kommen und eben dieses fortwährend weiterentwickelt werden sollte?


----------



## Hasamoto (16. Juni 2021)

Hat nicht jemand geschrieben * zitat* win 10 wind das letzte Windows sein:


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juni 2021)

Ein alter Mann hat auch mal gesagt: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht dass nichts nach Windows 10 kommen und eben dieses fortwährend weiterentwickelt werden sollte?


Eigentlich ist es ja auch nur ein Service Pack für Windows 10. 

Es soll aber wohl kommend weitere verschiedene Windowsversionen geben für verschiedene Hardwareplattformen. 

Microsoft äfft einfach Apple nach, was das soll verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr Mac OS X in Mac OS 11 umgetauft und nennen die kommende Version dann 12. Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn Version 11 von Windows nur sehr kurzlebig ist und beim Patch danach dann in Windows 12 umbenannt wird.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht dass nichts nach Windows 10 kommen und eben dieses fortwährend weiterentwickelt werden sollte?


Dachte ich mir auch grade. Freut mich aber irgendwie da ich Windows 10 zum kotzen finde. Hoffe also dass Windows 11 besser wird. 
Wäre schön wenn es wieder ein kostenloses Upgrade gibt.


----------



## Hasamoto (16. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes​Jo hat recht . und dann Griff er Russland an^^


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch grade. Freut mich aber irgendwie da ich Windows 10 zum kotzen finde. Hoffe also dass Windows 11 besser wird.
> Wäre schön wenn es wieder ein kostenloses Upgrade gibt.


Windows 11 ist wie gesagt nur ein Art Service Pack für Windows 10. Windows 11 lässt sich auch mit den Keys ab Win 7 aktivieren, wurde schon bestätigt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja auch nur ein Service Pack für Windows 10.
> 
> Es soll aber wohl kommend weitere verschiedene Windowsversionen geben für verschiedene Hardwareplattformen.
> 
> Microsoft äfft einfach Apple nach, was das soll verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr Mac OS X in Mac OS 11 umgetauft und nennen die kommende Version dann 12. Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn Version 11 von Windows nur sehr kurzlebig ist und beim Patch danach dann in Windows 12 umbenannt wird.


Im Angesicht der sehr kryptischen Patchnamen ist eine (jährliche?) Durchnummerierung aber vermutlich der bessere Weg.
Ich denke das es auch eine gewisse Form des "Updatezwangs" sein wird damit "Ballast" leichter abgeworfen werden kann.

Man stelle sich vor Windowas würde immer noch (bei gleichen Entwicklungsstand) XP heissen und einige hühnern immer noch ganz ungeniert mit dem Ur-XP rum a la "XP, hab ich doch auch".


----------



## ADM-Ntek (16. Juni 2021)

optisch finde ich ist Win 7 immer noch das beste. aber sie scheinen zumindest für das start menü glas wieder drin zu haben das ist ein fortschritt? fückschrit?


----------



## Davki90 (16. Juni 2021)

Was man vom Store so sieht, sieht eigentlich fast genau gleich aus, wie der von Windows 10. Ich ahne schreckliches, was PC Spiele angeht. Wie lange man Xbox Spiele noch bei Steam kaufen kann? Welches ist das erste Spiel, was Windows 11 braucht, weil es auf Win. 10 nicht mehr läuft? Diese Fragen werden wir uns wohl schon bald stellen müssen.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juni 2021)

Immer wieder schön, wenn einen dieser Zirkus (privat) nicht betrifft.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juni 2021)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Wie lange man Xbox Spiele noch bei Steam kaufen kann?


Microsoft ist doch erst im großen Stil zu Steam zurückgekommen, Halo MCC, Forza, AOE DE 1-3, die ganzen neuen Ankündigungen sollen folgen. Also ich denke die werden so schnell nicht wieder gehen.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juni 2021)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Was man vom Store so sieht, sieht eigentlich fast genau gleich aus, wie der von Windows 10. Ich ahne schreckliches, was PC Spiele angeht. Wie lange man Xbox Spiele noch bei Steam kaufen kann? Welches ist das erste Spiel, was Windows 11 braucht, weil es auf Win. 10 nicht mehr läuft? Diese Fragen werden wir uns wohl schon bald stellen müssen.


Steig auf Linux um. Da sieht Dein Desktop aus wie Du willst und Updates sind kein Drama.

So ein Affentheater jedesmal, wegen einem Update. Unter Ubuntu hast Du sowas alle zwei Jahre. Kostet 20 Minuten und einen Reboot. Mein Xfce-Desktop sieht immer gleich aus solange ich ihn nicht verändere. Warum geht das unter Windows nicht?

Dafür gibt es natürlich diverse Gründe, aber letztlich geht es einfach nur darum neue PCs zu verkaufen. Weil so führen die meisten ihr "Windows-Update" durch. Microsoft und die OEMs sitzen im selben Boot. Es ist in meinen Augen reine Abzocke. Die Mehrzahl der Leute wird mit Funktionen und Anwendungsfällen belästigt, die sie weder wollen noch brauchen. Eigentlich wollen alle nur ein Update "unter der Haube", bei dem sich das System für den Anwender danach genau so verhält wie vorher. Gerne auch unter Beibehaltung aller zuvor gemachten Einstellungen. Man kann alles ändern, aber man muss nichts ändern. Eigentlich ist genau das ja überhaupt der Grund, aus dem man einen PC hat. Aber so verkauft man halt keine neuen PCs.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Steig auf Linux um.


Habe ich grade in den letzten Jahren mehrmals versucht weil Windows 10 bei mir immer wieder Probleme machte. Leider ist es aber keine 100%ige Alternative. Grade für den GamingPC kommt man doch um Windows kaum herum. Und auch manche Programme gibt es nicht für Linux.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2021)

Bei jedem großem Windows Update kommen immer wieder irgendwelche Leute aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und propagieren einen Umstieg auf Linux. Als ob Linux besser laufen würde oder Updates da kein Problem sind. Größter Bullshit überhaupt, Linux ist viel empfindsamer in der Handhabung und braucht viel mehr Kenntnisse um vernünftig auch nur halbwegs wie Windows zu funktionieren. 

(Und dann fehlt natürlich trotzdem noch die ganze (Anwendungs-) Software). 

Und Windows 10 läuft seit Jahren super stabil und mit Updates habe ich ewig keine Probleme gehabt. 
Probleme gibt es höchstens dann, wenn Nutzer anfangen rumzuspielen und Updates manuell zu machen statt einfach das System im Hintergrund machen zu lassen. 

Hey, selbst Nintendo musste das aktuelle Switch Update zurückziehen, weil das das System in vielen Fällen geschrottet hat. Übrigens interessant, dass es dazu kaum Meldungen gab, da scheinbar wirklich sehr viele Switch Nutzer betroffen sind und ihre Konsole neu installieren müssen.



Davki90 schrieb:


> Ich ahne schreckliches, was PC Spiele angeht. Wie lange man Xbox Spiele noch bei Steam kaufen kann? Welches ist das erste Spiel, was Windows 11 braucht, weil es auf Win. 10 nicht mehr läuft? Diese Fragen werden wir uns wohl schon bald stellen müssen.


Größter Bullshit-Trollpost den ich in Jahren gelesen habe!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Windows 10 läuft seit Jahren super stabil und mit Updates habe ich ewig keine Probleme gehabt.


Glück gehabt?
Ich habe da irgendwie immer Pech. Bei meinem Laptop hat das letzte Update z.b. aufeinmal ein zweites Benutzerkonto angelegt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Glück gehabt?
> Ich habe da irgendwie immer Pech. Bei meinem Laptop hat das letzte Update z.b. aufeinmal ein zweites Benutzerkonto angelegt.


Dann hast aber du irgendwas falsch gemacht und nicht Windows.

Wir haben vier private Laptops hier (zwei als Mediencenter) sowie den Desktop PC und die Firmen-Notebooks. Laufen alle wunderbar. Und da ist alles mögliche an Hardware von NVidia, AMD und Intel verbaut.

Das einzige was an Windows nervt ist, dass bei der Auflösungsumschaltung die Desktop-Icons oft durcheinandergewirbelt werden. Dem kann man zumindest mit externen Zusatztools entgegenwirken, die speichern, wo welches Icon hingehört. Das ist seit Win 95 so und hat sich irgendwie nie geändert. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch nie so ein stabiles System erlebt wie das aktuelle Windows 10, da können Linux und Mac OS sich echt eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## ribald (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Als ob Linux besser laufen würde oder Updates da kein Problem sind.


Tja es läuft auch besser und Updates sind auch kein Problem ausser man ist der super Dau. xD


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann hast aber du irgendwas falsch gemacht und nicht Windows.


Was soll ich denn da falsch gemacht haben? Windows hat das neuste Update installiert und aufeinmal war ein zweites Benutzerkonto angelegt. Ich selbst habe bei der Windowsinstallation einen Benutzer erstellt und dann nie wieder irgendwas in der Richtung verändert. 
Du tust grade so als ob es nie Probleme nach den Updates geben würde. Dabei gibts doch auf den Newsseiten regelmäßig Meldungen über Probleme nach den Updates.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das einzige was an Windows nervt ist, dass bei der Auflösungsumschaltung die Desktop-Icons oft durcheinandergewirbelt werden.


Damit habe ich wiederrum (zum Glück) keine Probleme. Ich schalte immer zwischen meinem 32:9 Monitor und meinem TV im Wohnzimmer um. Da ist zwar die Anordnung der Icons auf beiden Geräten verschieden aber auf jedem Gerät einzeln wieder gleich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja auch nur ein Service Pack für Windows 10.
> 
> Es soll aber wohl kommend weitere verschiedene Windowsversionen geben für verschiedene Hardwareplattformen.
> 
> Microsoft äfft einfach Apple nach, was das soll verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr Mac OS X in Mac OS 11 umgetauft und nennen die kommende Version dann 12. Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn Version 11 von Windows nur sehr kurzlebig ist und beim Patch danach dann in Windows 12 umbenannt wird.


Trotzdem ist das für mich totaler Kappes wieder mit einer neuen Versionsnummer daher zu kommen. Leichte Optik-Anpassungen und Menü-Umgestaltung machen noch kein total anderes OS. Man schaue doch die Unterschiede von Win 7 bis Win 10. In vielen Punkten nachgebessert, aber formal bzw. optisch keine SO großen Revolutionssprünge.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Tja es läuft auch besser und Updates sind auch kein Problem ausser man ist der super Dau. xD


Lol, du bist ein echter Spaßvogel. 



TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn da falsch gemacht haben? Windows hat das neuste Update installiert und aufeinmal war ein zweites Benutzerkonto angelegt. Ich selbst habe bei der Windowsinstallation einen Benutzer erstellt und dann nie wieder irgendwas in der Richtung verändert.
> Du tust grade so als ob es nie Probleme nach den Updates geben würde. Dabei gibts doch auf den Newsseiten regelmäßig Meldungen über Probleme nach den Updates.


Vielleicht nicht als Admin eingerichtet oder ähnliches, sodass ein entsprechendes Konto mit mehr Rechten angelegt werden musste? 

Sicher gibt es immer wieder Probleme, es gibt über 1 Milliarde Win PCs. Da können immer mal Inkompatibilitäten auftreten. Die größten Probleme treten sicher durch schlecht programmierte Anwendungen und Treiber auf. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das für mich totaler Kappes wieder mit einer neuen Versionsnummer daher zu kommen. Leichte Optik-Anpassungen und Menü-Umgestaltung machen noch kein total anderes OS. Man schaue doch die Unterschiede von Win 7 bis Win 10. In vielen Punkten nachgebessert, aber formal bzw. optisch keine SO großen Revolutionssprünge.


Ich finde diese Anbiederung und Nachäffung von Apple ja auch nicht gut, schrieb ich ja schon.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht als Admin eingerichtet oder ähnliches, sodass ein entsprechendes Konto mit mehr Rechten angelegt werden musste?


Ich weiß doch auch nicht was da wieder los war. Eigentlich habe ich bei allen meinen PCs/Laptops nur einen Benutzer mit Adminrechten. 
Ist ja aber auch nicht das einzige Problem das ich mit Windows 10 bis jetzt hatte. 
Meinen SpielePC muss ich z.b. immer vom Strom trennen weil er sonst manchmal von selbst wieder einschaltet. Grund ist irgendein WakeUp von Windows. Da habe ich vor zwei Jahren schonmal ewig nach einer Lösung gesucht und nichts gefunden. Kann den WakeUp zwar löschen aber der erstellt sich von alleine wieder. Habs dann aufgegeben und trenne jetzt halt immer den Strom.


----------



## ribald (16. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das für mich totaler Kappes wieder mit einer neuen Versionsnummer daher zu kommen. Leichte Optik-Anpassungen und Menü-Umgestaltung machen noch kein total anderes OS. Man schaue doch die Unterschiede von Win 7 bis Win 10. In vielen Punkten nachgebessert, aber formal bzw. optisch keine SO großen Revolutionssprünge.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1r_MMqV31E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 ;D


----------



## mrvice (16. Juni 2021)

widgets sind ja wohl das unnötigste überhaupt.... auch in der vergangeheit hat gezeigt bei "normalen" programmen zu bleiben is vernünftiger speziell weil diese dann auch noch auf einenem nachfolger OS laufen wenn sich ms wieder mal dazu entscheidet die widgets zu entfernen.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein alter Mann hat auch mal gesagt: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".


Nicht nur ein alter Mann:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGuXVzgZ1uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## mrvice (16. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch auch nicht was da wieder los war. Eigentlich habe ich bei allen meinen PCs/Laptops nur einen Benutzer mit Adminrechten.
> Ist ja aber auch nicht das einzige Problem das ich mit Windows 10 bis jetzt hatte.
> Meinen SpielePC muss ich z.b. immer vom Strom trennen weil er sonst manchmal von selbst wieder einschaltet. Grund ist irgendein WakeUp von Windows. Da habe ich vor zwei Jahren schonmal ewig nach einer Lösung gesucht und nichts gefunden. Kann den WakeUp zwar löschen aber der erstellt sich von alleine wieder. Habs dann aufgegeben und trenne jetzt halt immer den Strom.




wenn sich deine spiele pc von alleine einschaltet (sofern nicht im standby) is das meiner meinung nach kein windows sondern ein bios problem ist der pc aus kann windows den pc auch nicht einschalten das läuft soweit mir bekannt ausschließlich übers bios dort mal die ganzen wake up by RTC wake on lan usw abschalten.
falls es das nicht sein sollte is es irgend ein elektronik problem was random das board zum starten bringt.


----------



## FeralKid (16. Juni 2021)

Die neuste Windows Version hole ich mir sowieso. Mache ich mir schon automatisch drauf, wie ein Autismus. 

Ob ich sie dann brauche stelle ich später fest. Meist habe ich hinterher den Eindruck, dass es auch vorher schon lief und ich den modernen Schnickschnack nicht nutze. Das ändert sich dann erst nach einiger Zeit und dann will man doch nicht mehr zurück. Der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier...


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein alter Mann hat auch mal gesagt: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".


"[...] Nichts hindert mich daran klüger zu werden."
Wenn schon, dann auch vollständig. 


Ein gutes Beispiel, wie der Volksmund erst den Kontext verstümmelt und sich dann über den völlig konträren Sinn die Schenkel klopft. Die Häme landet im Sprachgebrauch und der Hintergedanke wird vergessen.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei jedem großem Windows Update kommen immer wieder irgendwelche Leute aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und propagieren einen Umstieg auf Linux. Als ob Linux besser laufen würde oder Updates da kein Problem sind. Größter Bullshit überhaupt, Linux ist viel empfindsamer in der Handhabung und braucht viel mehr Kenntnisse um vernünftig auch nur halbwegs wie Windows zu funktionieren.


Distributionen wie Ubuntu sind mindestens so benutzerfreundlich wie Windows und Updates funktionieren i.d.R. so wie der Nutzer das erwartet. Einen Raspi kann ein 8-Jähriger bedienen, wenn man ihm zeigt wie es geht.  Und versuche auf 'nem PI 400 mal Windows zu installieren.

Klar gibt es beim PC Problembereiche wie z.B. Erkennung und Unterstützung von Hardware oder Batterielaufzeiten bei Laptops. Aber: Du kannst Deine Hardware gegen Ubuntu und andere Distributionen testen BEVOR Du das System installierst.

Größtes Problem von Linux ist es, dass es sehr wenige OEM-Systeme gibt. Könnte man beim PC-Kauf regelmäßig zwischen Linux und Windows wählen und währen auf den PCs dann OEM-Versionen von Ubuntu und anderen Distributionen vorinstalliert, dann würde das mindestens so gut laufen wie Windows. I.d.R. laufen Ubuntu und andere Distributionen aber trotzdem perfekt.

Und zur Anwendungssoftware: Ich wüsste nicht, was einem normalen Anwender da dauerhaft fehlen sollte. Wenn ich jetzt auf Windows wechseln würde, würden mir da erstmal auch mein Videoschnittprogramm und mein Musikplayer fehlen, weil es diese für Windows schlicht nicht gibt. Aber es gibt Alternativen. Überraschung: Umgekehrt ist das ganz genau so.

Ich spreche hier wohlgemerkt von normalen Anwendern. Nicht vom mittelständischen Betrieb, der seine Faktura über SAP abwickelt.

Dass Linux kompliziert ist und kaum die Software bietet, die der normale Anwender gewohnt ist, das hat mal vor 25 Jahren gegolten. Seitdem hat sich die Welt weiter gedreht. Du arbeitest ja auch nicht mehr mit Windows 95.


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier wohlgemerkt von normalen Anwendern. Nicht vom mittelständischen Betrieb, der seine Faktura über SAP abwickelt.


Ok, der Satzt reißt dich nochmal raus.  

Wollte gerade schreiben, dass ich genau _den_ Punkt als die größte Schwachstelle von Linux betrachte. Spätestens wenn du professionell an eine proprietäre Schnittstelle musst, bist du  aufgeschmissen. Die größten Werkzeugkästen mögen mittlerweile linuxoffener sein. Aber dann scheitert es schnell eine Ebene darunter.

Und das betrifft nicht nur Mittelstand bis Großindustrie, sondern eben auch deren Angestellte. Da ist die wichtigste Funktion, "kann ich damit auch meinen Urlaub einreichen?"


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Und zur Anwendungssoftware: Ich wüsste nicht, was einem normalen Anwender da dauerhaft fehlen sollte. Wenn ich jetzt auf Windows wechseln würde, würden mir da erstmal auch mein Videoschnittprogramm und mein Musikplayer fehlen, weil es diese für Windows schlicht nicht gibt. Aber es gibt Alternativen. Überraschung: Umgekehrt ist das ganz genau so.


Aber was ist denn ein "normaler Anwender"?
Bin ich kein normaler Anwender mehr weil ich z.b. spielen will oder Programme wie Fusion360 für private Zwecke nutze? Ist mit Linux beides stark eingeschränkt oder nicht möglich.
Das Problem ist dass Linux (und Mac) für die breite Masse einfach keine Alternative ist. Ob nun wegen mangelndem Interesse, inkompatibilität der Software oder gewohnheit ist egal. MS hat da mit Windows ein quasimonopol.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> wenn sich deine spiele pc von alleine einschaltet (sofern nicht im standby) is das meiner meinung nach kein windows sondern ein bios problem ist der pc aus kann windows den pc auch nicht einschalten das läuft soweit mir bekannt ausschließlich übers bios dort mal die ganzen wake up by RTC wake on lan usw abschalten.
> falls es das nicht sein sollte is es irgend ein elektronik problem was random das board zum starten bringt.


Ne kommt von Windows. Ich schalte meinen PC für gewöhnlich nur in den Ruhezustand. Daher greift wohl auch die interne WakeUp Funktion. Habe da wie gesagt vor 2 Jahren schon ewig rumprobiert. Hatte auch über die Windowslogs rausgefunden woher der Wakeup kommt. Ist irgendein Eintrag in der Eventplanung. Aber löschen bringt halt nix.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und das betrifft nicht nur Mittelstand bis Großindustrie, sondern eben auch deren Angestellte. Da ist die wichtigste Funktion, "kann ich damit auch meinen Urlaub einreichen?"


Also wir reichen unsern Urlaub schon seit Jahren über ein Webfrontend ein. Gibt's inzwischen auch als Smartphone-App. Ändert aber natürlich nichts Grundsätzliches an den von Dir beschriebenen Problemen.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn ein "normaler Anwender"?


Deine Mutter? 


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Bin ich kein normaler Anwender


Ja, bist Du nicht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ja, bist Du nicht.


Und der durchschnittliche PC Spieler dann wohl auch nicht. Welchen Sinn macht es dann jemanden auf Linux zu verweisen wenn er sich sorgen bezüglich Gaming unter Windows macht?


----------



## Loosa (17. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Also wir reichen unsern Urlaub schon seit Jahren über ein Webfrontend ein. Gibt's inzwischen auch als Smartphone-App. Ändert aber natürlich nichts Grundsätzliches an den von Dir beschriebenen Problemen.


Das war doch sehr überspitzt von mir, noch dazu als entfernter Beobachter mit entsprechender Sicht...
Cool, dass du die Argumentation trotzdem angenommen hast.


----------



## mrvice (17. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ne kommt von Windows. Ich schalte meinen PC für gewöhnlich nur in den Ruhezustand. Daher greift wohl auch die interne WakeUp Funktion. Habe da wie gesagt vor 2 Jahren schon ewig rumprobiert. Hatte auch über die Windowslogs rausgefunden woher der Wakeup kommt. Ist irgendein Eintrag in der Eventplanung. Aber löschen bringt halt nix.


schau dir das mal an das könnte dir helfen.... auch wenn ich selbst nie verstanden hab warum man den pc nicht einfach ausschaltet (und im windows und bios fast boot deaktiviert) damit man immer ein vernünftig funktionierendes system hat.








						Windows 10 PC wacht immer wieder auf So kann man es ändern
					






					www.deskmodder.de


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> schau dir das mal an das könnte dir helfen.... auch wenn ich selbst nie verstanden hab warum man den pc nicht einfach ausschaltet (und im windows und bios fast boot deaktiviert) damit man immer ein vernünftig funktionierendes system hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau ich mir mal an.
Ich mag es halt wenn ich den PC einschalte und alles direkt offen ist.


----------



## jairidian (17. Juni 2021)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> MatthiasDammes​Jo hat recht . und dann Griff er Russland an^^


Verdammt, Konrad Adenauer hat Russland angegriffen und ich habs verpennt, mal wieder. Wie isses denn ausgegeangen bzw. wer hat den großen Vaterländischen Krieg, den Adenauer mit den Russen angezettelt hat, gewonnen?


----------



## michinebel (17. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und das betrifft nicht nur Mittelstand bis Großindustrie, sondern eben auch deren Angestellte. Da ist die wichtigste Funktion, "kann ich damit auch meinen Urlaub einreichen?"


Ich kann jetzt nur für die Firma sprechen wo ich arbeite.
Wir haben eine Hausinstallation ohne die ich ohne weiteres gar nicht ins Netzwerk komme, inklusive eingeschränkte Rechte usw. und die ist eben Windows.


----------



## Batze (17. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Größtes Problem von Linux ist es, dass es sehr wenige OEM-Systeme gibt. Könnte man beim PC-Kauf regelmäßig zwischen Linux und Windows wählen und währen auf den PCs dann OEM-Versionen von Ubuntu und anderen Distributionen vorinstalliert, dann würde das mindestens so gut laufen wie Windows.


Ist doch alles schon dagewesen, also sowohl Desktop Rechner genauso wie Laptops mit Vorinstalliertem Linux. Hat sich blos alles nicht durchsetzen können weil es eben keiner haben wollte.
Also hör doch bitte auf mit diesen Fantastereien.
Linux, so gut es im Netzwerk auch ist (vor allem auch weil es kostenlos ist), spielt im Homebereich so gut wie gar keine Rolle. Und Schuld daran sind die Linux Macher selbst. Die Breite Masse interessiert diese Nerds nämlich rein gar nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Glück gehabt?
> Ich habe da irgendwie immer Pech. Bei meinem Laptop hat das letzte Update z.b. aufeinmal ein zweites Benutzerkonto angelegt.


Vielleicht liegt es auch am Virenscanner ? Z.B. legt Eset manchmal ein Zweit-Phantomkonto an um Hacker in die Irre zu führen.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann hast aber du irgendwas falsch gemacht und nicht Windows.
> 
> Wir haben vier private Laptops hier (zwei als Mediencenter) sowie den Desktop PC und die Firmen-Notebooks. Laufen alle wunderbar. Und da ist alles mögliche an Hardware von NVidia, AMD und Intel verbaut.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich weniger so. Gut WIN 10 ist bislang das beste Windows. Aber MacOS (gut das aktuelle läuft nicht auf meinem 2012er Macbook Pro) das beste BS generell. Aber halt weniger Gamingtauglich.


----------



## Batze (17. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehe ich weniger so. Gut WIN 10 ist bislang das beste Windows. Aber MacOS (gut das aktuelle läuft nicht auf meinem 2012er Macbook Pro) das beste BS generell. Aber halt weniger Gamingtauglich.


Sehe ich auch so. Mac OS ist einfach Genial. Und der Absatz von Mac Rechnern nimmt auch kontinuierlich zu.
An die Mac Books kommt m.M.n eh nichts ran. Und jetzt mit dem M1 Chip können sich alle anderen nochmal mehr Warm anziehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber MacOS (gut das aktuelle läuft nicht auf meinem 2012er Macbook Pro) das beste BS generell. Aber halt weniger Gamingtauglich.



Aber Mac OS ist z.B. nicht ganz so stabil, klar inzwischen auch sehr stabil aber stürzt immer noch häufiger ab als Windows. 

Und "beste" liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich mag den Dock nicht und ich finde man kann zu wenig selbst einstellen um sich das System anzupassen. Gut, letzteres ist eher für Power-User interessant und nicht für typische Mac Nutzer.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte seit Anfang 2012!! wo ich mein Lappi von Apple hatte genau 0! Abstürze, 0! Freezes. Kann diesbezüglich absolut nichts negatives sagen. Und ich habe die Mac OS seit Snow Leopard! bis Catalina gehabt. Jedes Update mitgemacht bis es nicht mehr ging. Null Probleme. Absolut perfekt. Kann da wirklich nichts sagen. Da hatte selbst ab und zu eher mal WIN 10 "gezickt". Wenn auch im Vergleich zu früher unter der Rubrik "kann man vergessen" einzuordnen. Aber es gab hier und da mal kleinere Probs.

Seit Catalina ist halt bei meinem Lappi kein Update auf ein neueres System (Big Sure oder jünger) mehr möglich. Mein Macbook ist dazu zu alt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juni 2021)

Ich kenne niemand wo Windows 10 Stress gemacht hat.
IdR liegt das Problem vor dem Monitor knallhart gesagt.  

Selbst wenn es nur eine kurze Idee einer Installation von berühmt berüchtigter Software a la Symantec war, wo sich die direkte Deinstallation 5min später bereits das System komisch werden ließ.
Ob Reg Tuning Tools, Virenscanner, Security Suites, eigenwillige Hardwaretreiber von Hong Kong Fui Produkten, all solche Dinge haben eine Restchanche Windows zu versauen.

Jeder meiner Versuche Linux zu installieren scheiterte irgendwo bzw. war unbefriedigend.
Wenn ich da manuell zu bootende USB Laufwerke zurückdenke wo Windows es bereits jahrelang automatisch beherrschte, oder an ein SLI System, das unter der frischen Linuxinstallation einfach gar kein Bild ausgab, auf keiner Karte/Ausgang  (einzelnd funktionierte es natürlich )
Jedesmal "große Distributionen", ich hab dann irgendwann abgewunken!

Mein Kumpel hat dem noch einige Chanchen mehr gegeben, aber "erhöhte Glücksgefühle" stellten sich nie ein, erkönnte aber noch einige Anekdoten mehr raushauen. 

Übrigens, mein letzter Windows Crash war bei Win7 als sich meine Systemplatte  im Betrieb verabschiedet hat, ich denke das geht in Ordnung.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch am Virenscanner ? Z.B. legt Eset manchmal ein Zweit-Phantomkonto an um Hacker in die Irre zu führen.


Ne, hab nur den Windows Defender.


----------



## ribald (17. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemand wo Windows 10 Stress gemacht hat.
> IdR liegt das Problem vor dem Monitor knallhart gesagt.
> 
> Selbst wenn es nur eine kurze Idee einer Installation von berühmt berüchtigter Software a la Symantec war, wo sich die direkte Deinstallation 5min später bereits das System komisch werden ließ.
> ...


Hajo... Für 0815 User die einfach nur ein wenig daddeln wollen isses nix, da hast schon recht. ;D


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juni 2021)

Brillant 





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1405270140766146569

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist doch alles schon dagewesen, also sowohl Desktop Rechner genauso wie Laptops mit Vorinstalliertem Linux. Hat sich blos alles nicht durchsetzen können weil es eben keiner haben wollte.
> Also hör doch bitte auf mit diesen Fantastereien.
> Linux, so gut es im Netzwerk auch ist (vor allem auch weil es kostenlos ist), spielt im Homebereich so gut wie gar keine Rolle. Und Schuld daran sind die Linux Macher selbst. Die Breite Masse interessiert diese Nerds nämlich rein gar nicht.


Das gab's noch nie. Das Angebot an freien Linux-Installationen liegt im Promillebereich. Entweder sind es Billiggeräte oder Entwicklermaschinen oder gleich ChromeOS und Android. Das Consumersegment fehlt komplett. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die Leute es so haben wollen. Die Leute wissen ja nicht mal, was der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Systemen ist. Und Dell richtet seine Linux-Geräte idiotensicher ein. Da bekommt die Installation wirklich jeder hin.

Windows bildet im PC-Segment einfach eine Symbiose mit den OEMs. Microsoft vertreibt darüber sein Betriebsystem und die OEMs ihre Hardware. Mit einem freien Linux, das auf dem Standardkernel basiert, würde das nicht funktionieren, weil Du Deine Hardware damit quasi ewig betreiben kannst, wenn sie einmal darunter funktioniert. Die läuft dann i.d.R. tatsächlich so lange bis sie kaputt geht. Und das kann dauern. Ich habe zum Beispiel immer noch ein 15 Jahre altes Consumer Laptop in Gebrauch, das DELL damals mit Ubuntu vertrieben hatte. Das ist sogar noch eine reine 32-Bit Maschine. Läuft nach wie vor tadellos. Eine Reife Leistung von Dell, an der sie aber nichts verdienen. Also kommt dann doch wieder Windows und der "Markt" ins Spiel. 

Freilich eine sehr fragwürdige Art mit dem Planeten und seinen Ressourcen umzugehen. Aber bei den Smartphones hat die Menschheit das ja sogar nochmal gesteigert.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Und der durchschnittliche PC Spieler dann wohl auch nicht. Welchen Sinn macht es dann jemanden auf Linux zu verweisen wenn er sich sorgen bezüglich Gaming unter Windows macht?


Ich hatte Davki90 so verstanden, dass er/sie keine Lust hat auf Windows 11 zu wechseln. Zitat:   "Welches ist das erste Spiel, was Windows 11 braucht, weil es auf Win. 10 nicht mehr läuft?"



LesterPG schrieb:


> Jeder meiner Versuche Linux zu installieren scheiterte irgendwo bzw. war unbefriedigend.
> Wenn ich da manuell zu bootende USB Laufwerke zurückdenke wo Windows es bereits jahrelang automatisch beherrschte,


Natürlich bootet Linux auch von USB. So funktionieren ja die ganzen Live-Sticks, die z.B. seit Jahren der c't beiliegen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> oder an ein SLI System, das unter der frischen Linuxinstallation einfach gar kein Bild ausgab, auf keiner Karte/Ausgang  (einzelnd funktionierte es natürlich )
> Jedesmal "große Distributionen", ich hab dann irgendwann abgewunken!


 SLI wurde von Nvidia unter Linux nur rudimentär unterstützt und ist meines Wissens inzwischen ganz aus dem Nvidia Linux-Treiber verschwunden. Multi-GPU-Support läuft heute über Vulkan und DX12.

Aber wie viele Leute nutzen das? Hältst Du es für gerechtfertigt jemand ein Windows drauf zu machen nur wegen Deines Spezialfalles? 

Windows ist vielleicht bei der ein oder anderen Installation am Anfang einfacher.  Aber dafür bezahlt man teuer. Ehrlich gesagt sieht es jetzt aus wie eine x-beliebige Linux-Distribution, nur ohne echte Anpassungsmöglichkeiten und mit Einschränkungen und Zwängen ohne Ende. Windows hat man nur noch gemietet oder es ist an die Hardware gebunden. Ich besitze Windows genau sowenig wie meine Steam Bibliothek. Nur mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass es mein PC(!) Betriebssystem ist. Das ist ja praktisch so als würde ich Microsoft meine Hardware schenken. 

Der Trend den Nutzer zu gängeln und zu überwachen  geht bei Windows immer weiter und die Änderungen werden entsprechend sein. Jeder kann (und soll) natürlich machen, was er will. Aber euer Weg ist ganz sicher nicht der Weg für jeden von uns. Und Endanwender, die sowieso nur noch den Browser und ein paar Standardprogramme nutzen, fahren mit einem einfachen Linux schon seit Langem wesentlich besser. Zumindest wenn es bereits installiert ist. Und genau das - und nur das - ist das Problem.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich hatte Davki90 so verstanden, dass er/sie keine Lust hat auf Windows 11 zu wechseln. Zitat:   "Welches ist das erste Spiel, was Windows 11 braucht, weil es auf Win. 10 nicht mehr läuft?"


Ja, aber es ging ja auch ums Gaming. Kann ja sein dass irgendwann Spiele kommen die Windows 11 voraussetzen. Aber da macht es ja keinen Sinn auf Linux zu wechseln wo das Thema Gaming noch eingeschränkter ist.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ging ja auch ums Gaming. Kann ja sein dass irgendwann Spiele kommen die Windows 11 voraussetzen. Aber da macht es ja keinen Sinn auf Linux zu wechseln wo das Thema Gaming noch eingeschränkter ist.


Es kommt ganz darauf an, was Du spielst. Es gibt auch Spiele, die unter Linux besser laufen. Gerade über Steam und Proton. Und weißt Du, unter welchen Bedingungen Dich Microsoft in Zukunft noch spielen lässt? Die eifern doch sehr Apple nach.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Natürlich bootet Linux auch von USB. So funktionieren ja die ganzen Live-Sticks, die z.B. seit Jahren der c't beiliegen.


Ich sprach von PnP !
Wohlgemerkt war es wenn ich mich recht erinnere eine neue Red Hat Stable zu einem Zeitpunkt als Windows es (ohne den anfänglichen Treiberhickhack) Jahrelang ohne Probleme beherrschte.

Seinerzeit mußte man die Geräte bei Linux fleißig von Hand via Shell mounten/unmounten um das zu realisieren. 

Das es mittlerweile natürlich anders aussehen dürfte ist klar, aber solche Dinge sind es eben die abschrecken.


----------



## mrvice (17. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz darauf an, was Du spielst. Es gibt auch Spiele, die unter Linux besser laufen. Gerade über Steam und Proton. Und weißt Du, unter welchen Bedingungen Dich Microsoft in Zukunft noch spielen lässt? Die eifern doch sehr Apple nach.


Linunx für spielen is meiner meinung nach ein fehler..... sieht man auch an jedem zweiten game auf steam wo die linux minderheit beim zocken nach linux ports ruft....... 
Das is so als würde man mac os fürs spielen empfehlen.
Sicher gibts mittlerweile spiele die auf linux laufen der großteil allerdings hat und bekommt keinen linux support.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Aber wie viele Leute nutzen das? Hältst Du es für gerechtfertigt jemand ein Windows drauf zu machen nur wegen Deines Spezialfalles?


Darum geht es nicht, sondern darum das es SLI nicht nur nicht beherrschte, sondern eben gar kein Bild zauberte.
Klar ist SLI tot und war auch nie der erhoffte Bringer.


----------



## ribald (18. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, sondern darum das es SLI nicht nur nicht beherrschte, sondern eben gar kein Bild zauberte.
> Klar ist SLI tot und war auch nie der erhoffte Bringer.


Ich hatte mir damals um 2006 mal ein Sli gebaut 2x6800gt. Das lief definitiv von Anfang an im Linux 
Ka wie es damals genau war.. Ich glaub ein nvidia-xconfig ausführen und irgend ein Parameter noch mit angeben (- - Sli oder so) war dann schon die ganze Konfiguration. Nebenbei war auch immer ein Windows Xp zum spielen installiert. 2007 Update auf Vista. Ab Vista ging SLI nicht mehr.. Im Linux hat es munter weiter gewerkelt.


----------



## Cybnotic (18. Juni 2021)

Hi, ja da hast du Recht   Das Problem dabei, ist das die Firmen wie zb. MS  ihr Copyright § geschützt § sehen wollen, Aber sich um Echte User Rechte  Eigentum des Rechner, wie du ja auch beschrieben hast  einfach  in meinen Augen  oft Missbrauchen.
Könnte ja jeder Bäcker seinen Kunden  durch ein Schild am Laden: wenn Sie bei mir Brötchen kaufen Stimmen sie automatisch zu das ich ihre Wohnung Mitnutzen darf um  den Besten Service für Sie gewährleisten zu können..
Für was ist eigentlich   Behörden oder Datenschutzbeauftragten  wirklich da ?   Die müsste solche AGBs doch auch mal gelesen haben?  Aber  ob die die Kompetenz haben das zu verstehen ?   MfG


----------



## ribald (18. Juni 2021)

Heute haben wir im 1. Stock einen 4k SmartTV mit Steam-Link App und Steam-Controller.
Der Linux PC steht aber im zweiten Stock und ist über WLAN verbunden. 


			https://abload.de/img/vlcsnap-2021-06-18-110vjh7.png
		

Ich hab auf Steam selbst 644 Games, aber durch Family-Share mit meinem Bruder und einem Freund sind es über 2k. 
Sehr viele Spiele laufen da mittlerweile mit Proton, zuviele zum probieren.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Sehr viele Spiele laufen da mittlerweile mit Proton, zuviele zum probieren.


Was ist denn Proton? 
Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit doch nochmal mehr beschäftigen.
Zuletzt hatte ich z.b. bei Anno 1800 bisschen recherchiert ob das auch unter Linux läuft. Da hatte ich aber immer nur gelesen dass das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## ribald (18. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was ist denn Proton?
> Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit doch nochmal mehr beschäftigen.
> Zuletzt hatte ich z.b. bei Anno 1800 bisschen recherchiert ob das auch unter Linux läuft. Da hatte ich aber immer nur gelesen dass das nicht der Fall ist.








						Proton (Software) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						GitHub - doitsujin/dxvk: Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine
					

Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine - GitHub - doitsujin/dxvk: Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine




					github.com
				



*Wine* (recursive backronym for _Wine Is Not an Emulator_) is a free and open-source compatibility layer


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Das gab's noch nie. Das Angebot an freien Linux-Installationen liegt im Promillebereich. Entweder sind es Billiggeräte oder Entwicklermaschinen oder gleich ChromeOS und Android. Das Consumersegment fehlt komplett. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die Leute es so haben wollen. Die Leute wissen ja nicht mal, was der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Systemen ist. Und Dell richtet seine Linux-Geräte idiotensicher ein. Da bekommt die Installation wirklich jeder hin.


Das ist eine dumme Ausrede und das weißt du ganz genau... 
Es wurden immer Versuche gemacht Linux-PCs zu verkaufen, selbst bei Lidl, Netto und Co. gab es die teilweise. Das Problem, die Dinger blieben wie Blei in den Regalen liegen, weil niemand sie haben wollte. 

Der Anteil an Linux Installationen sinkt aktuell sogar wieder, nachdem es vor einigen Jahren mal ein Hoch gab. Dennoch gibt es Computerhändler und Notebookhersteller, die tatsächlich ihre Geräte (nur) mit Linux verkaufen. Und ja, das sind kleine Kaschemmen, weil die eben nicht viel verkaufen können. 

Man kann also froh sein, wenn Riesen wie Dell Linux als Option mit anbieten. Aber so zu tun als wollten die Leute Linux (wenn es ihnen angeboten wird) ist schlicht Sand in die eigenen Augen streuen. 

Die Leute wollen einen PC mit Windows zusammen kaufen, weil sie dadurch Windows "kostenlos" bekommen. Denn selbst PCs ohne Betriebssystem sind Ladenhüter. 



> Windows ist vielleicht bei der ein oder anderen Installation am Anfang einfacher.  Aber dafür bezahlt man teuer. Ehrlich gesagt sieht es jetzt aus wie eine x-beliebige Linux-Distribution, nur ohne echte Anpassungsmöglichkeiten und mit Einschränkungen und Zwängen ohne Ende.


Das ist ja das schöne an Windows, da hat man das beste aus zwei Welten. Relativ einfache Konfigurierbarkeit und Möglichkeiten der Individualisierung sowie moderne Features wie Cloud etc. 
Linux ist mir da schlicht zu kompliziert bzw. funktioniert nicht, wie ich es gerne hätte und Mac Os ist mir zu abgesperrt.



> Windows hat man nur noch gemietet oder es ist an die Hardware gebunden. Ich besitze Windows genau sowenig wie meine Steam Bibliothek. Nur mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass es mein PC(!) Betriebssystem ist.


Das ist faktisch falsch. Wir sind in Deutschland. Klar, das Gesetz hinkt leider immer noch ein wenig hinterher. Thema Erben und Verschenken von Accounts aber generell gilt hierzulande, dass du Eigentümer der Software bist, wenn du sie gekauft hast. Das gilt für alle deine Steam Spiele und auch Windows selbst. 



> Der Trend den Nutzer zu gängeln und zu überwachen  geht bei Windows immer weiter und die Änderungen werden entsprechend sein. Jeder kann (und soll) natürlich machen, was er will. Aber euer Weg ist ganz sicher nicht der Weg für jeden von uns. Und Endanwender, die sowieso nur noch den Browser und ein paar Standardprogramme nutzen, fahren mit einem einfachen Linux schon seit Langem wesentlich besser. Zumindest wenn es bereits installiert ist. Und genau das - und nur das - ist das Problem.


Die Überwacher müssen natürlich überwacht werden. Solange die Daten zumindest halbwegs anonym und nur automatisch ausgewertet werden um bestimmte Features zu verbessern habe ich nichts dagegen, denn letztlich kommt das auch dem Konsumenten zugute. 

Linux war tatsächlich dann eine gute Option, wenn der Nutzer ein absoluter DAU war, der sich auch nichts getraut hat und der nur den PC angeschaltet hat um den E-Mail Client oder Webbrowser zu starten aber ja sonst auch nichts angerührt und schon gar nicht irgendwas verstellt hat. So in etwa wie meine Mutter.

Das Thema ist aber inzwischen durch, entsprechenden Leuten drückt man heute schlicht ein Tablet in die Hand. Einen vollwertigen PC brauchen die eh nicht.


----------



## ribald (18. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne an Windows, da hat man das beste aus zwei Welten. Relativ einfache Konfigurierbarkeit und Möglichkeiten der Individualisierung sowie moderne Features wie Cloud etc.
> Linux ist mir da schlicht zu kompliziert bzw. funktioniert nicht, wie ich es gerne hätte und Mac Os ist mir zu abgesperrt.


Jeder soll einfach das benutzen, was ihm am besten gefällt.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was ist denn Proton?
> Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit doch nochmal mehr beschäftigen.
> Zuletzt hatte ich z.b. bei Anno 1800 bisschen recherchiert ob das auch unter Linux läuft. Da hatte ich aber immer nur gelesen dass das nicht der Fall ist.


Um es kurz zu sagen, es ist ein Emulator der Windows Spiele auf Linux spielen lässt. Die (meisten) Spiele selbst sind also nicht für Linux Programmiert und Optimiert sondern laufen eben durch diesen Emulator.
Eventuell hast du schon mal was von Wine gehört? Das ist auch ein Emulator für Linux um Windows Software eben auf Linux zum laufen zu bringen.
Der Unterschied, Proton ist eben moderner, wird von Steam/Valve entwickelt und momentan, um Proton nutzen zu können geht das auch nur über Steam. Du kannst zwar teils auch Steamfremde Spiele damit einbinden, aber eine Steam installation ist dafür zwingend notwendig.  Wie leider von Valve üblich geht da außerhalb von Steam also gar nichts.

Anno 1800 ist ja ein Ubisoftspiel das nicht über Steam geht. Aber du könntest versuchen es über Wine und Lutris zum laufen zu bringen. Blödes gebundene Steam brauchst du dann nicht. Solltest aber Kenntnisse über Linux haben, also echtes Linux und nicht dieses Kinder Steam Spiele Linux.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist eine dumme Ausrede und das weißt du ganz genau...
> Es wurden immer Versuche gemacht Linux-PCs zu verkaufen, selbst bei Lidl, Netto und Co. gab es die teilweise. Das Problem, die Dinger blieben wie Blei in den Regalen liegen, weil niemand sie haben wollte.



Hier mal das jüngste Beispiel:








						Linux-Notebook Dell XPS 13 9310 mit Ubuntu Desktop im Test
					

Auf Wunsch liefert Dell Notebooks der XPS-Reihe mit vorinstalliertem Ubuntu-Linux aus. Hardware und Software spielen dabei größtenteils gut zusammen.




					www.heise.de
				




Zitat: "Dell macht es interessierten Kunden in Deutschland schwer, das Dell XPS 13 9310 mit vorinstalliertem Ubuntu zu kaufen."

Selbst ich musste schon einen PC mit Windows-Lizenz (die ich nie genutzt habe) erwerben. Es ist keine dumme Ausrede, sondern ein allgemein bekannter Umstand, dass es kaum Angebote für Linux gibt. Es steht ja auch kein großer Konzern wie Microsoft dahinter. Insofern ist das auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich in unserer Welt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Anteil an Linux Installationen sinkt aktuell sogar wieder, nachdem es vor einigen Jahren mal ein Hoch gab.



Es gab zuletzt während der Pandemie ein Hoch, weil die Daten über die Webnutzung erhoben werden. Zuhause haben halt relativ viele einen Linux-Rechner stehen. Das dürften aber überwiegend erfahrenere Nutzer sein.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen einen PC mit Windows zusammen kaufen, weil sie dadurch Windows "kostenlos" bekommen. Denn selbst PCs ohne Betriebssystem sind Ladenhüter.


Als wenn es auf dieser Welt irgendetwas umsonst gäbe ...
Außer freier Software natürlich.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was ist denn Proton?


Eine Kompatibilitätsschicht für Steam Play basierend auf Wine und anderen Komponenten.   


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit doch nochmal mehr beschäftigen.
> Zuletzt hatte ich z.b. bei Anno 1800 bisschen recherchiert ob das auch unter Linux läuft. Da hatte ich aber immer nur gelesen dass das nicht der Fall ist.


Wenn Du Anno über die Vorbestellung auf Steam erhalten hast, sollte es über Steamplay problemlos  laufen. Siehe:









						Steam :: Steam for Linux :: Introducing a new version of Steam Play
					

In 2010, we announced Steam Play: a way for Steam users to access Windows, Mac and Linux versions of Steam games with a single purchase. More than 3000 of the games that have been added to Steam after that point have included Linux support, with more titles being added every day. Since then...




					steamcommunity.com
				




Einfach in den Optionen zu Steam Play "Enable Steam Play for all Titles" anhaken. Inzwischen läuft das meiste. Was nicht läuft sind Spiele mit Anti-Cheat. Die laufen nur, wenn es einen nativen Port für Linux gibt.

Wenn es Dir nicht zusagt, dann warte einfach noch ein Jahr. Es entwickelt sich rapide weiter.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Hier mal das jüngste Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider ist der Artikel hinter einer Paywall.

Man kann bei Dell zumindest die Rechner ohne System kaufen und sich dann ein Dell Red Hat oder Suse Image herunterladen. 



> Selbst ich musste schon einen PC mit Windows-Lizenz (die ich nie genutzt habe) erwerben. Es ist keine dumme Ausrede, sondern ein allgemein bekannter Umstand, dass es kaum Angebote für Linux gibt. Es steht ja auch kein großer Konzern wie Microsoft dahinter. Insofern ist das auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich in unserer Welt.


Es gibt keine Angebote, weil die Ladenhüter sind, wie gesagt, die Linux Rechner verkaufen sich nicht sondern liegen wie Blei in den Regalen. 



> Es gab zuletzt während der Pandemie ein Hoch, weil die Daten über die Webnutzung erhoben werden. Zuhause haben halt relativ viele einen Linux-Rechner stehen. Das dürften aber überwiegend erfahrenere Nutzer sein.


"Viele" ist relativ. Die Statista Statistik schwank da auch von Monat zu Monat erheblich. Festhalten kann man, Windows liegt bei knapp unter 80 Prozent, Mac OS bei um die 15 Prozent und Linux bei um die 2 Prozent. 

Also ja, es gibt viele Linux Nutzer, nur sollte man zusätzlich schauen, wer das wirklich ist.

Auffallend ist eher, dass sich der Anteil der Mac Nutzer in den letzten zehn Jahren beinahe verdreifacht hat.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ja, es gibt viele Linux Nutzer, nur sollte man zusätzlich schauen, wer das wirklich ist.


Genauso ist es. Und die 2% Marktanteil, also das hatte Linux auch schon vor 10 Jahren, da bewegt sich so gut wie gar nichts.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auffallend ist eher, dass sich der Anteil der Mac Nutzer in den letzten zehn Jahren beinahe verdreifacht hat.


Hatte ich auch schon gesagt.
Vor allem bei Nutzer von Arbeits Lappis, da sind die Mac Books einfach unschlagbar.

Was allerdings kaum einer sieht, die Zunahme von ChromeOS Books gleicht fast schon einem Raketenabflug. Selbst MacBooks konnten die Überflügeln.
ist aber auch eigentlich kein Wunder. Wer nur mal ins Internet möchte und da bissel Surfen will und all das machen will was man eben so mit Browser macht ist damit bestens aufgehoben. Zumal die Dinger, also auch das OS Extrem sicher sind. Perfekt für Leute die nun mal wirklich gar keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Was allerdings kaum einer sieht, die Zunahme von ChromeOS Books gleicht fast schon einem Raketenabflug. Selbst MacBooks konnten die Überflügeln.
> ist aber auch eigentlich kein Wunder. Wer nur mal ins Internet möchte und da bissel Surfen will und all das machen will was man eben so mit Browser macht ist damit bestens aufgehoben. Zumal die Dinger, also auch das OS Extrem sicher sind. Perfekt für Leute die nun mal wirklich gar keine Ahnung haben.


Ideal sind für solche Leute eigentlich Tablets.

Die Chromebooks werden vornehmlich in den USA von Schülern genutzt, weil die so unglaublich günstig sind. Also bei Anwendungsfällen, wo man halt aktuell noch Maus und Tastatur benötigt aber wo Internet ohnehin Pflicht ist, weil bei den Schulen alles über irgendwelche Web-Frontends läuft bzw. über entsprechende Kommunikationssoftware. 

Tablets und Chromebooks haben sozusagen die alten Netbooks ersetzt. Wobei den einen halt die Tastatur fehlt und die anderen sehr viel größer sind. 

----
Interessant noch zur Statistik, die Statista Statistik enthält kein Chrome OS, die von IDC für 2020 sieht Windows bei 80,5 Prozent, Chrome OS bei 10,8 Prozent, Mac OS bei 7,5 Prozent und die restlichen 1,2 Prozent teilen sich Linux und sonstige Systeme. 

Wenn man zu Statcounter geht sieht es wieder ganz anders aus. Da liegt Win im Mai 2021 bei knapp 75, Mac OS bei beinahe 16, Chrome OS bei 2,27 und Linux kommt nicht vor. 

Daraus schließe ich ein wenig, dass bei Statista der Anstieg von Linux auf knapp über 2 Prozent eigentlich Chrome OS angezählt werden müsste bzw. die Statistikseiten Linux und Chrome OS zusammenschmeißen.

----

Tatsache ist übrigens, dass ich weitaus mehr Leute kenne, die einen Mac einsetzen als ich Linux-Nutzer kenne (das war vor 20 Jahren eher genau andersherum). Von daher halte ich 10 Prozent bei Mac durchaus für machbar (15 halte ich für übertrieben), 2 Prozent bei Linux ein wenig hoch und nur 80 Prozent Windows allerdings untertrieben. 
Das ist so meine persönliche Statistik.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Leider ist der Artikel hinter einer Paywall.
> 
> Man kann bei Dell zumindest die Rechner ohne System kaufen und sich dann ein Dell Red Hat oder Suse Image herunterladen.


Ich kaufe seit 15 Jahren Rechner von Dell. Ist mit die beste Option für Linux, wenn Du vollen Hardware-Support haben willst/brauchst. Aber eine ziemliche Nische.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Angebote, weil die Ladenhüter sind, wie gesagt, die Linux Rechner verkaufen sich nicht sondern liegen wie Blei in den Regalen.



Es muss halt ein Großer dahinterstehen. Das wird so bei Linux im Desktopbereich nicht mehr passieren. Wozu auch. Es sind ja alle zufrieden.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> "Viele" ist relativ. Die Statista Statistik schwank da auch von Monat zu Monat erheblich. Festhalten kann man, Windows liegt bei knapp unter 80 Prozent, Mac OS bei um die 15 Prozent und Linux bei um die 2 Prozent.


Ja und das sind die 2%, die am Ende übrig bleiben (müssen), um den ganzen Schrott zu betreiben, der dahinter steht.

Wenn Du der Gesellschaft und den Kindern in Deiner Familie etwas Gutes tun möchtest, schenk ihnen einen Pi 400. Kosten 100 Euro.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juni 2021)

In vielen Dingen stimme ich dir zu, oder sehe zumindest woher es kommt. Deinen Enthusiasmus in allen Ehren, und Linux wäre ohne Zweifel ein besseres System, eines näher am Nutzer.



1xok schrieb:


> Wenn Du der Gesellschaft und den Kindern in Deiner Familie etwas Gutes tun möchtest, schenk ihnen einen Pi 400. Kosten 100 Euro.


Aber das ist ab jeglicher Realität. Gerade jetzt.

Homeschooling ist bei meinem Neffen aktuell kein Thema, aber wie sieht es mit MS Teams auf Linux aus?
Was ist mit EOS 2? Lernt er gerade, "Einfache objektorientierte Sprache". Finde ich genial, ich habe noch BASIC gelernt und das war da schon veraltet. Aber ich ärgere mich sicher nicht damit rum, EOS mit Wine zum Laufen zu bringen.

Vom Grundprinzip hast du Recht. Aber ich kenne mich (zumindest gut genug) mit dem Kram aus, und habe trotzdem keinen Bock durch all die Reifen zu hüpfen. Was macht dann Ottonormallaie?


----------



## 1xok (18. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Homeschooling ist bei meinem Neffen aktuell kein Thema, aber wie sieht es mit MS Teams auf Linux aus?
> Was ist mit EOS 2? Lernt er gerade, "Einfache objektorientierte Sprache". Finde ich genial, ich habe noch BASIC gelernt und das war da schon veraltet. Aber ich ärgere mich sicher nicht damit rum, EOS mit Wine zum Laufen zu bringen.


Teams gibt's natürlich auch für Linux. Aber es geht um Kinder. Die müssen einfach mal nen Rechner anfassen können, mit dem man was machen und basteln kann. Dem Pi 400 liegt ein Handbuch bei, das viele Anregungen gibt. Das Kit gibt's auch auf Deutsch, also deutsches Handbuch und Tastatur.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Teams gibt's natürlich auch für Linux. Aber es geht um Kinder. Die müssen einfach mal nen Rechner anfassen können, mit dem man was machen und basteln kann. Dem Pi 400 liegt ein Handbuch bei, das viele Anregungen gibt. Das Kit gibt's auch auf Deutsch, also deutsches Handbuch und Tastatur.


Also bei MS Downloads war Linux da zumindest keine Option. Höchstens als App für Android/iOS.

Aber das Pi 400 ist eher ein aufgebohrtes Kosmos Elektronik? Also weniger um verlässlich seine Hausaufgaben zu machen, sondern sich die Technik zu erarbeiten? Dann nehme ich meine Kritik zurück. Das ist wirklich 'ne gute Idee. 

LEGO Mindstorm finde ich da auch super. Allerdings sehr viel teurer.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also bei MS Downloads war Linux da zumindest keine Option. Höchstens als App für Android/iOS.







__





						Microsoft Teams-App auf den Desktop und Mobilgeräte herunterladen | Microsoft Teams
					

Laden Sie Microsoft Teams auf den Desktop oder Ihr Mobilgerät herunter, und bleiben Sie von Ihrem Endgerät unter Windows, Mac, iOS oder Android mit anderen verbunden. Arbeiten Sie mit der Microsoft Teams-App reibungslos im Team.



					www.microsoft.com
				




(Kann sein, dass Du die Linux-Version nur angeboten bekommst, wenn Du mit Linux drauf gehst.)



Loosa schrieb:


> Aber das Pi 400 ist eher ein aufgebohrtes Kosmos Elektronik?


Es ist der geistige Nachfolger des C64. Aber offener, günstiger und besser.









						Personal Computer KIT DE - Raspberry Pi 400 | Rasppishop - Raspberry
					

Der Raspberry Pi 400 ist ein kompletter, auf Raspberry Pi 4 Modell B basierender Personal Computer. Komplett in einer Tastatur (PC Keyboard) integriert.




					www.rasppishop.de
				




Die Plattform ist sehr weit verbreitet. Verkauft sich etwa 30 Millionen mal im Jahr. Der Pi-400 ist das (derzeit) leistungsstärkste Gerät aus der Familie, das aufgrund der guten Kühlung werksseitig übertaktet ist. Da laufen auch einfache Spiele drauf. Natürlich kein Steam. Basiert auf ARM. Ein Einplatinencomputer dessen Gehäuse gleichzeitig die Tastatur ist.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (19. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Die Plattform ist sehr weit verbreitet. Verkauft sich etwa 30 Millionen mal im Jahr. Der Pi-400 das (derzeit) leistungsstärkste Gerät aus der Familie, das aufgrund der guten Kühlung werksseitig übertaktet ist. Da laufen auch einfache Spiele drauf. Natürlich kein Steam. Basiert auf ARM. Ein Einplatinencomputer dessen Gehäuse gleichzeitig die Tastatur ist.


Mit sowas sollte in Schulen gearbeitet werden. Ich selbst habe zwar kein Pi400 aber nen RPi 3 und 4. Für Kinder ist sowas perfekt um sich spielend an verschiedene Bereiche heranzuwagen. Sei es Linux, programmierung oder Elektronik.
Wünschte sowas hätte es zu meiner Schulzeit gegeben. Da hatte wir im Informatikunterricht Rechner auf denen nur MS-Dos lief obwohl es schon längst Windows 95 gab und das einzige was wir machen musste war Ordner anlegen, irgendein Text abschreiben und auf ne Diskette speichern dass der Lehrer kontrollieren konnte ob wir alles richtig gemacht haben.


----------



## Loosa (19. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... unter Win sehe ich auf Anhieb keine Option für was anderes außer mobile. Bei iOS bekomme ich Mac OS angeboten oder halt iOS. So kann man die Konkurrenz auch fernhalten. Und keiner bekommt es groß mit. Sneaky!  



1xok schrieb:


> Es ist der geistige Nachfolger des C64. Aber offener, günstiger und besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rasberry. *facepalm* Bei einfach Pi400 und Thema Linux hab ich da nichtmal dran gedacht.
Da habe ich auch eines und ne Retro-Station draufgespielt mit allem wovon ich als Kind geträumt hatte. 

Ganz nett, Steuerung funktionierte bei kaum einem der Emulatoren ohne zu nerven. Und ich hab dabei auch nur gelernt ein paar Scripts aus dem Netz in der richtigen Reihenfolge laufen zu lassen.
Naja, statt eines heiß ersehnten Amiga 500 bekam ich einen AT-286 Monochrom. Großes Potential was zu lernen... hab trotzdem nur gezockt. Vielleicht einfach nicht meine Welt 

Ein Pi mit entsprechenden Anleitungen und Ideengebern, idealerweise mit leitender (und verstehender!) Hand. 
Wenn es das ernsthaft gefördert und mit gutem Personal an der Schule gäbe wäre das genial.
Im normalen Alltag sehe ich aber keine Chance, dass sich viel ändern wird. Die Hochphase von Linux, damit meine ich als sich die breite Öffentlichkeit dafür interessierte, oder zumindest davon wusste, ist einfach zu lange her. Da müsste Win 11 schon eine Kernschmelze auslösen um das zu ändern.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Mit sowas sollte in Schulen gearbeitet werden. Ich selbst habe zwar kein Pi400 aber nen RPi 3 und 4. Für Kinder ist sowas perfekt um sich spielend an verschiedene Bereiche heranzuwagen. Sei es Linux, programmierung oder Elektronik.
> Wünschte sowas hätte es zu meiner Schulzeit gegeben. Da hatte wir im Informatikunterricht Rechner auf denen nur MS-Dos lief obwohl es schon längst Windows 95 gab und das einzige was wir machen musste war Ordner anlegen, irgendein Text abschreiben und auf ne Diskette speichern dass der Lehrer kontrollieren konnte ob wir alles richtig gemacht haben.


Das mit dem Pi400 finde ich zwar nicht schlecht, ist aber von der Realität weit weg. 
Was nützt es den Kindern zwanghaft Linux beibringen zu wollen wenn es im Alltag keine Rolle spielt.
Ist doch das gleiche wie an der Uni, den Studenten wird Jahrelang Linux eingetrichtert/indoktriniert und wenn sie mit ihrem Studium fertig sind ist es doch meist das erste was sie machen das sie Linux über Bord werfen und nie mehr nutzen wollen. Dann geht es nämlich ab in die Wirtschaft und da stehen fast immer Win/Mac Maschinen. Die wenigen Außnahmen die es da gibt machen die ganzen Semester Linux Gehirnwäsche auch nicht wieder wett.

Einfach mal als Lehrer auf einem Flochmarkt fahren oder ebay Kleinanzeigen stöbern nach ganz altem Desktop Rechner für den kleinen €uro.
Den können die Kids dann auseinandernehmen und wieder zusammenbauen. Da sind alle Teile drin die auch Heute noch zu finden sind und man kann denen wunderbar erklären wie so ein Rechner funktioniert und zusammengebaut ist.
Bei so einem Pi hast du gar nichts außer einer Platine.
Es liegt immer an den Lehrer ob man nur MS-DOS auf dem Desktop sieht und ein paar Ordner zusammenschiebt oder auch mal Praxisnahen Unterricht erleben darf.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Im normalen Alltag sehe ich aber keine Chance, dass sich viel ändern wird. Die Hochphase von Linux, damit meine ich als sich die breite Öffentlichkeit dafür interessierte, oder zumindest davon wusste, ist einfach zu lange her.


Ja. Ich kann mich noch gut daran Erinnern wo bei MediaMarkt richtig dicke Extra Verkaufsstandorte/Boxen mit SuSe und RedHat Linux standen. Das war so die Hochzeit von Linux als Windows (XP) noch massive Sicherheitsprobleme hatte. Leider hat es genau da die Linux Macher total versäumt diesen Boom auszunutzen. 
Allerdings, die Größte Schuld und warum Linux zu Hause nicht ankommt sind die Großen Softwarehersteller. Bei MS und Office kann man es verstehen das die ihre Goldene Kuh MS-Office nicht auf Linux portieren. Aber z.B. Adobe und viele andere hätten auf Linux setzen müssen wenn das was hätte werden sollen.
Und so ist es eben wie es ist, wo kein Geld zu machen ist das wird auch nicht Groß unterstützt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (19. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pi400 finde ich zwar nicht schlecht, ist aber von der Realität weit weg.
> Was nützt es den Kindern zwanghaft Linux beibringen zu wollen wenn es im Alltag keine Rolle spielt.
> Ist doch das gleiche wie an der Uni, den Studenten wird Jahrelang Linux eingetrichtert/indoktriniert und wenn sie mit ihrem Studium fertig sind ist es doch meist das erste was sie machen das sie Linux über Bord werfen und nie mehr nutzen wollen. Dann geht es nämlich ab in die Wirtschaft und da stehen fast immer Win/Mac Maschinen.


Es geht dabei ja auch nicht darum dass man in der Schule zum Linuxprofi ausgebildet werden soll. Aber die Grundlagen können ja wohl nicht schaden. Und grade wenn man im IT Bereich arbeiten will sind Kenntnisse in Linux doch essentiel.



Batze schrieb:


> Einfach mal als Lehrer auf einem Flochmarkt fahren oder ebay Kleinanzeigen stöbern nach ganz altem Desktop Rechner für den kleinen €uro.
> Den können die Kids dann auseinandernehmen und wieder zusammenbauen. Da sind alle Teile drin die auch Heute noch zu finden sind und man kann denen wunderbar erklären wie so ein Rechner funktioniert und zusammengebaut ist.
> Bei so einem Pi hast du gar nichts außer einer Platine.
> Es liegt immer an den Lehrer ob man nur MS-DOS auf dem Desktop sieht und ein paar Ordner zusammenschiebt oder auch mal Praxisnahen Unterricht erleben darf.


Natürlich liegts am Lehrer. Aber auch an unserem beschissenen Schulsystem wo nur stumpf der Lehrplan abgearbeitet wird.
Wenn ich schon sehe dass die Kinder nichtmal mehr Technikunterricht haben und sich dann gewundert wird dass das Handwerk ausstirbt oder dass man den Kindern in der ersten und zweiten Klasse erstmal beibringt die Wörter so zu schreiben wie man sie spricht und sie dann wieder die richtige Schreibweise lernen sollen da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Alte Rechner zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen kann man sicher auch mal machen. Aber so viel lernt man da ja auch nicht.
Der Pi mag nur eine Platine sein aber durch die GPIO Schnittstelle kann man den ja auch erweitern und viel mit zusätzlicher Hardware rumspielen.
Da können auch Fächer wie Informatik und Physik ineinandergreifen indem man in dem einen die Software lernt und in Phystik elektrische Schaltungen damit aufbaut.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Und grade wenn man im IT Bereich arbeiten will sind Kenntnisse in Linux doch essentiel.


Nö.
Nur wenn du später mit Netzwerke arbeitest vor allem im Webbereich/Apache Administration und ähnliches. Ansonsten ist wohl eher Windows essentiell und im Bild/Video/Musik Bereich dann Mac.


----------



## ribald (19. Juni 2021)

Immer selber auch probieren lassen ist doch supi. Da können sie was lernen und das nimmmst dann für was anderes mit!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (19. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Nö.
> Nur wenn du später mit Netzwerke arbeitest


Das ist ja nunmal ein großer Teil in der IT.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Es geht dabei ja auch nicht darum dass man in der Schule zum Linuxprofie ausgebildet werden soll. Aber die Grundlagen können ja wohl nicht schaden. Und grade wenn man im IT Bereich arbeiten will sind Kenntnisse in Linux doch essentiel.



Grundsätzlich fände ich es nicht schlecht, wenn man als Schüler mit Linux in einer Shell (!) (nicht GUI) ein wenig in die Tiefe geht. Für 99 Prozent ist das jedoch am Ende vom Praktischen her nutzlos. Aber es hilft sicher um das Verständnis zu erhöhen. 

Ich habe eine ganze Menge Freunde, die Informatik studiert haben. Denen wurde in der Uni Linux aufgezwungen, denn für die Professoren ist nur freie Software gute Software (Ideologie vor, noch ein Tor). 
Da kommen auch die ganzen LaTex Freaks her, welche die letzten 40 Jahre Computertechnik verpennt haben und den Unterschied zwischen Word und Indesign nicht kennen. 

Nach dem Studium sind ALLE meine Bekannten sofort auf Mac umgestiegen. Sie müssen produktiv arbeiten und nicht mit dem System rumspielen, war so ihre Schlussfolgerung. Sprich, Linux hat sie einfach zu sehr von der Arbeit abgehalten, weil es ständig ihre Aufmerksamkeit erforderte.
Warum Mac? Nun zum einen weil man da am wenigstens am System machen muss und zum anderen, weil sie dank Uni Indoktrination Microsoft nicht leiden können. 

(Die Netzwerk- und Server Admins sind zum Großteil ja keine Studierten sondern haben eine entsprechende Berufsausbildung gemacht. Von daher ist es natürlich nett, wenn sie Vorwissen haben aber auch nicht zwingend. Und spezifisches Linux-Wissen hilft denen auch nichts, wenn sie dann mit BSD, Unix, Apple Server, Windows Server oder irgendwas anderem arbeiten müssen). 


Mein Informatikunterricht in der Schule war einer der ganz frühen. Wir hatten Commodore 64 mit Comal Modulen. Und ja, wir haben damit richtig programmiert. Das Sahnestück war ein Mathe-Trainer mit den vier Grundrechenarten sowie Wurzeln und Brüchen, wobei die große Herausforderung darin lag die Brüche richtig auf dem Schirm darzustellen also mit - und nicht mit / . 

Natürlich haben wir auch Theorie gemacht, ganz angefangen bei EVA (Eingabe, Verarbeitung, Ausgabe). 

Aber genau das ist so ein Ding, was mich abseits der grundsätzlichen Theorie, wie Computer funktionieren, an der Sinnhaftigkeit zweifeln lässt! 
Denn die Technik, zumindest damals, entwickelte sich weiter. C64, Amiga, MSDos, DR DOS, X mal neue Windows Versionen, Mac OS 7 bis X, iOS, Android... und in ein paar Jahren gibt es wieder irgendwas anderes. 
Mein gesamtes C64, Amiga, MSDos etc. Wissen nützt mir heute gar nichts. Das ist veraltet und sinnlos geworden.


----------



## 1xok (19. Juni 2021)

In England werden die Raspis an jeder zweiten Schule im Unterricht eingesetzt. Wir werden in 10 Jahren sehen welcher Weg der bessere war.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nach dem Studium sind ALLE meine Bekannten sofort auf Mac umgestiegen. Sie müssen produktiv arbeiten und nicht mit dem System rumspielen, war so ihre Schlussfolgerung. Sprich, Linux hat sie einfach zu sehr von der Arbeit abgehalten, weil es ständig ihre Aufmerksamkeit erforderte.


Du hast nicht mal im Ansatz  verstanden worum es geht oder willst es nicht verstehen. Wir sind aber eh komplett vom Thema abgekommen. Ich wollte mit meinem Hinweis auf den Pi 400 eigentlich nur eine Anregung  geben. Wenn Du damit nichts anfangen kannst, vergiss es einfach.

Und es geht dabei nicht um Linux. So tief würde ich mit Kindern gar nicht einsteigen als dass es eine Rolle spielen würde, welcher Betriebssystemkern auf dem Gerät werkelt. Auf den Pis läuft Raspberry OS. Man kann da auch ein Ubuntu drauf machen, aber davon würde ich abraten. Die ganzen Lerneinheiten basieren auf  Raspberry OS und es gibt zahlreiche dafür optimierte Programme.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Du hast nicht mal im Ansatz  verstanden worum es geht oder willst es nicht verstehen. Wir sind aber eh komplett vom Thema abgekommen. Ich wollte mit meinem Hinweis auf den Pi 400 eigentlich nur eine Anregung  geben. Wenn Du damit nichts anfangen kannst, vergiss es einfach.


Ähm, ich hatte deinen Beitrag sogar gelikt.
Ich hatte auf Klapperschlanges Beitrag geantwortet, der auch zitiert ist, wo er meinte Linux Kenntnisse beizubringen wäre nicht schlecht. Wo ich eben erläutert habe, dass es eigentlich sinnlos ist spezifische Kenntnisse zu erlernen, weil man in der Regel es ohnehin nicht nutzt. 

Ich würde es toll finden, wenn Schülern mit einem Raspi Computertechnik erklärt wird und sie so etwas über Hardware- und Software lernen. Wobei das der zweite Schritt wäre, der erste wäre grundlegende Elektrotechnik beizubringen.

Aber man muss auch klar sehen, ein Autofahrer muss kein Kfz Mechatroniker sein, es reicht, wenn er die Kiste bedienen kann. Dennoch ist es natürlich schön und hilft auch im Umgang, wenn man ein wenig die Hintergründe kennt.

Was eben wenig bringt ist ein Betriebssystem oder einzelne Software zu lernen. Hier sollten klar grundlegende Bedienkonzepte im Vordergrund stehen. Etwa das man oft viel schneller mit Tastatur-Shortcuts ist als mit der Maus. Nur eben nicht mit spezifischen Programmen sondern mit dem Ziel, dass selbst gelernt wird.


----------



## 1xok (19. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich würde es toll finden, wenn Schülern mit einem Raspi Computertechnik erklärt wird und sie so etwas über Hardware- und Software lernen. Wobei das der zweite Schritt wäre, der erste wäre grundlegende Elektrotechnik beizubringen.


Ich halte Dich nicht auf.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (19. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf Klapperschlanges Beitrag geantwortet, der auch zitiert ist, wo er meinte Linux Kenntnisse beizubringen wäre nicht schlecht. Wo ich eben erläutert habe, dass es eigentlich sinnlos ist spezifische Kenntnisse zu erlernen, weil man in der Regel es ohnehin nicht nutzt.


Wie gesagt, ich rede von Grundlagen. Muss ja jetzt auch nicht Linux sein. Mir ging es da ja eher um den RaspberryPi der sehr günstig in der Anschaffung aber sehr vielfältig ist. Und der läuft ja nunmal mit einem Linuxsystem. Dass das ganze Thema heute sehr schnelllebig ist ist ja klar. Ich finde aber dass man die Kinder in der Schule generell mehr an sowas (oder verschiedene Dinge) heranführen sollte. Ob man das was man jetzt lernt in 10 Jahren noch so verwenden kann spielt dabei ja erstmal keine Rolle. Aber es hilft bei dem ein oder anderen vielleicht eine Begeisterung für das Thema zu wecken.
Das was ich damals in der Schule schon gerne gemacht habe das mache ich auch heute noch gerne. Zwar nicht beruflich aber Hobbymäßig.
Wenn man aber nie mit einem Thema in Berührung kommt dann kann man dafür natürlich auch kein interesse entwickeln. Siehe fehlenden Technikunterricht und das aussterben des Handwerks. (was natürlich noch andere Gründe hat)


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2021)

Da bin ich voll bei euch. 
Aber wie gesagt, es sollte eher beigebracht werden wie etwas grundsätzlich funktioniert, sodass die Schüler sich dann leicht selbst einfinden können bei etwa der Software die sie dann nutzen (wollen). Als Handwerkszeug also das selbstständige Erarbeiten lernen statt einfach nur vorgekautes auswendig.


----------



## 1xok (20. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei euch.
> Aber wie gesagt, es sollte eher beigebracht werden wie etwas grundsätzlich funktioniert, sodass die Schüler sich dann leicht selbst einfinden können bei etwa der Software die sie dann nutzen (wollen). Als Handwerkszeug also das selbstständige Erarbeiten lernen statt einfach nur vorgekautes auswendig.


Hast Du Dich mal damit beschäftigt? Auf der Seite findest Du einige Projekte:








						Teach, learn, and make with the Raspberry Pi Foundation
					

We are a charity with the mission to enable young people to realise their full potential through the power of computing and digital technologies.




					www.raspberrypi.org
				




Zum Beispiel wird ein kleines elektronisches Klavier gebaut. Dafür ätzen sich die Kinder u.a. eine Platine, löten Widerstände zusammen u.s.w.. Ich denke, dass diese Kinder Hilfe durch Erwachsene erhalten.

Ich weiß nicht, was Du unter Grundlagen verstehst. Sollen die Kinder erstmal Maschengleichungen aufstellen oder am besten gleich Elektrotechnik studieren?  Das kommt später von ganz alleine.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2021)

Grundlagen der Elektronik wären nicht schlecht. Ich hatte damals so einen Elektro-Baukasten von Busch (hieß die Firma glaube ich) Da konnte man dann Widerstände etc. pp. draufstecken und verbinden und so Schaltungen bauen, bis hin zum kompletten Radio. 

Davon dann weitergehend die Grundlagen des Funktionsprinzips von Computern, vielleicht mit kurzem historischem Abriss wie Rechenmaschinen funktionieren. 
Einfach, damit ein Verständnis da ist. Schüler sollten lernen, dass Strom eben nicht einfach nur aus der Steckdose kommt sondern wie alles zusammenhängt wie Strom entsteht und wie(so) er Geräte antreiben kann. 

Klar, vieles wird in Chemie und Physik unterrichtet aber zumindest bei mir war das damals recht abstrakt und erst durch Technik konnte ich das alles richtig verstehen.


----------



## 1xok (21. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klar, vieles wird in Chemie und Physik unterrichtet aber zumindest bei mir war das damals recht abstrakt und erst durch Technik konnte ich das alles richtig verstehen.


Ja, und genau so ist das heute eben immer noch.


----------



## ribald (23. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Anno 1800 ist ja ein Ubisoftspiel das nicht über Steam geht. Aber du könntest versuchen es über Wine und Lutris zum laufen zu bringen. Blödes gebundene Steam brauchst du dann nicht. Solltest aber Kenntnisse über Linux haben, also echtes Linux und nicht dieses Kinder Steam Spiele Linux.


Das stimmt aber nicht so ganz, Valve lässt dich die Steam-Runtime oder Proton unter Linux benutzen für was du willst!


----------



## Batze (23. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht so ganz, Valve lässt dich die Steam-Runtime oder Proton unter Linux benutzen für was du willst!


Das geht aber nur wenn du zwingend Steam installierst. Ich sagte ja, einige nicht Steam Spiele funktionieren auch, aber man MUSS Steam installiert haben. Ohne geht es nicht, jedenfalls jetzt nicht falls sie da nichts geändert haben.


----------



## ribald (24. Juni 2021)

*


----------

